
ni: A better `npm install` - imkimchi
https://github.com/imkimchi/ni
======
ruskimalooski
I think a better NPM Install would be something closer to what Yarn does with
how it de-dupes and deterministically lays out the node_modules folder.

~~~
imkimchi
I was just trying to make a third party module out of npm, not making another
dependency management. btw It'd be good to add the dedupe feature. appreciate
for the feedback !

------
juhq
So, how does this really differ from npm and yarn? I think there should be a
comparison table on the readme, that would really help.

~~~
imkimchi
It's not a whole another package like yarn. It just works the same as npm
install, but better than original.

------
Roboprog
“Ni”? And no Monty Python jokes yet???

------
joshribakoff
What is meant by an "unspecified dependency"?

~~~
imkimchi
@yladiz explained it well. I had to minimize the words to a single word like
"unspecified". seems like you struggled with understanding what it really
means, Is there any recommendation to change?

------
Spivak
I really like the spinner. Clever.

~~~
joshribakoff
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/ora](https://www.npmjs.com/package/ora)

